# Whitby Abbey



## -Oy- (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi All

Been away on holiday to the lovely Whitby on the North Yorkshire coast. Setting for Bram Stoker's 'Dracula'. So here's a moody mono shot of the Abbey


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2021)

That's a Stunning photo...


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> That's a Stunning photo...


 Thanks


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> That's a Stunning photo...


Yes it is!


----------



## jujube (Nov 3, 2021)

Oy, I always enjoy your photos!


----------



## Pinky (Nov 3, 2021)

Haunting photo .. it always amazes me when I see the old castle ruins from your part of the world.


----------

